# How to start moving



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

I have (pretty much) decided to move to Lake Chapala, but I need to know how to get started. Are there forms that can be sent to my current home?
Anyone live there already who can help me with that and just some common questions?
Thank you,
Ashby


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Contact your nearest Mexican Consulate unless you just want to enter as a tourist. Consulate is required for a resident visa


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There are a couple of good Chapla-specific forums you should be cross-posting your questions to, IMO. Rules of this forum do not permit my mentioning them. Secondly, Plan to leave behind 99.9% of your possessions.

LW


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks,
Ashby


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have lived at Lake Chapala since 2001, in Ajijic and now in Chapala. If you have specific questions, feel free to send a PM after you have made a couple more postings on the forum, and have that capability. Just click on the screen name of the person you wish to contact, and follow the box that pops up.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for writing back to me. I guess for now I can just ask people why they like
Lake Chapala retirement, why they picked there, what was the best thing that surprised 
them when they moved?
So, does this go just back to you or is it posted?
Newbies can be so irritating 
Thanks,
Ashby


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You posted just fine. Having lived, worked, traveled in more than 30 countries, something felt just right when we visited Lake Chapala, even though the lake was low at the time. Since then, it has become home. It is not as quaint as it was a decade ago, and we miss some of that, as well as the old hands, who had also traveled the world before settling down here. Newbies seem to want all the answers first, but the world does not work that way. Come on down, visit, explore other places, talk to folks and then just let life happen.


----------



## Katwood (Jul 14, 2013)

Longford said:


> Secondly, Plan to leave behind 99.9% of your possessions.
> 
> LW


Why do you say this? Expense? Headache? Is it possible to drive down with a small trailer and then bring the car and trailer back to the States before getting permanent residency?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Katwood said:


> Why do you say this? Expense? Headache? Is it possible to drive down with a small trailer and then bring the car and trailer back to the States before getting permanent residency?


There have been postings ranging from ... how do I ship my baby grand piano?... to how do I ship my wood working work shop down...do I pay taxes??? (I love making furniture)? ... to . Who can ship my grandmother's fine china and silver? ... to .. . Any one have an idea how to get 5 cats, 3 dogs, a turtle and 3 goldfish down there? my wife just will not leave them.., posted over the years (more or less)
If you have it down to a small trailer, you are golden. Come on down.


----------



## Katwood (Jul 14, 2013)

I moved to Mexico once before with just a suitcase and stayed 3 years. I'd like to bring the trailer and stay longer next time.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ashby, there are many unknowns about your situation. You don't have to answer these questions but they are things to think about. 
Have you been to the Lake Chapala area before?
Are you retired?
Do you plan to move here permanently?
Do you own property NOB (North of the Border)? If so, it can take a while to sell; it's going on 2 years to sell our house in Canada. 
Do you plan to rent for a while before deciding to buy here? Most people will recommend it.
Have you contacted your local Mexican Consulate to see what type of Visa you qualify for if you want to live here year-round?
Why are you leaving your country?
Why are you coming to Mexico? (why not? lol)
Have you looked into getting medical insurance? It can be tricky if you have serious pre-existing conditions.
You will want to look at your possessions carefully and only bring what you can't live without. There are items that are more expensive here and some are harder to get. We have plenty of good stores here. There is an extensive thread on what expats chose to bring: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...u-really-glad-you-brought-you-mexico-why.html

Enjoy the research and take your time.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't remember saying 'headache'. I'm sorry if I did say that.
I do plan on flying down for a short visit very soon. I just haven't
figured that out yet. LOL.
Any particular airline from the east coast (am I allowed to ask that)?
Would I rent a car to drive to the Lake? Rent a hotel room there?
Any expats willing to show me the details of moving, show me around, etc.?
I can't drive that far from the east coast. Health issues. But I must have my
4-legged babies with me when I move (and my parrot!)!!
Thanks for all replies.
Blessings,
Ashby


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

eagles100 said:


> Ashby, there are many unknowns about your situation. You don't have to answer these questions but they are things to think about.
> Have you been to the Lake Chapala area before? No I haven't, but I've read and read and read............LOL
> Are you retired? Yes - forced medical disability retirement; I'm 62
> Do you plan to move here permanently? Yes, but I'd like to rent a place first.
> ...


 I've done so much research that my head is swimming! So I'm taking a short break from that. Unless somebody tells me some real 'cons' for moving to the Lake, that's my choice. I love swimming, snorkeling, etc. in clear water. Haven't heard anything about that yet.
Thanks for all your help. Sorry I couldn't figure out how to change my replies so they were easier to distinguish from yours.
Blessings,
Ashby


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

wepraze said:


> Any particular airline from the east coast?
> Would I rent a car to drive to the Lake? Rent a hotel room there?
> Any expats willing to show me the details of moving, show me around, etc.?
> I can't drive that far from the east coast. Health issues. But I must have my
> 4-legged babies with me when I move (and my parrot!)!!


We are from the east coast of Canada and we fly with United Airlines. From Newark it lands in Houston then Guadalajara but Americans will be able to give you more details.
Renting a car for a week is about $250-$300 week without gas, in my experience. If you do that, get full insurance. It was nice to have the convenience but driving in Mexico is different. I will private message you with a link to another site that gives driving laws in Mexico. There are also buses, taxis and private tours available. It really depends on your comfort level. 
For accommodations, there is "La Nueva Posada" and "Ajijic Suites" or depending on how long you plan on staying, you could rent a house.
We're still in Canada waiting for our house to sell (we have friends living at our Mexican house).
Because of my health, I wouldn't be able to drive that far either. What we are doing is my hubby is driving our SUV and a small cargo trailer to our house in Mexico with our chosen belongings. He will then drive both back to Canada and we'll sell them, fly down to Mexico with our 2 cats and buy a vehicle in Mexico once we're settled.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

wepraze said:


> I've done so much research that my head is swimming! So I'm taking a short break from that. Unless somebody tells me some real 'cons' for moving to the Lake, that's my choice. I love swimming, snorkeling, etc. in clear water. Haven't heard anything about that yet.
> Thanks for all your help. Sorry I couldn't figure out how to change my replies so they were easier to distinguish from yours.
> Blessings,
> Ashby


To mention clear water, snorkeling and swimming in the same paragraph as "The Lake" means you really need to do some reading and research. There is none of that there unless you can use the neighbor's pool.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you kidding? Oh no. If I can have my dream place, it needs to be at or at least near
a beautiful place to swim and snorkel. Like Cancun's water. Oh, my heart is broken. I was sure I did all my research :-(
Ashby


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> To mention clear water, snorkeling and swimming in the same paragraph as "The Lake" means you really need to do some reading and research. There is none of that there unless you can use the neighbor's pool.


Lake Chapala is polluted so much that the Expats there don´t really swim but the local kids do, stronger immune system I suspect. 

They are working on stopping the dumping of raw sewage upstream in Michoacán lately or processing it near the input to the lake in Jalisco I remember reading somewhere. The farmers are the worst but small towns do it also upstream.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

wepraze said:


> Are you kidding? Oh no. If I can have my dream place, it needs to be at or at least near
> a beautiful place to swim and snorkel. Like Cancun's water. Oh, my heart is broken. I was sure I did all my research :-(
> Ashby


4 hours to Pacific beaches but the Pacific is not like Cancun


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

This is so hard. I had everything set up in my mind. I was settled.
But if there's any way possible for me to live near clear water and
mild temperatures (70's and low humidity), that's where I want to be. 
I have to be able to swim. It's one of the few things I can still do!
And now, do I have to think about another country? I can only have
2 dogs? I'm an AKC Breeder of Merit. I have 3 dogs right now.
I appreciate hearing the truth and I'm very grateful, but now I'm
totally lost. Everybody on the site has been so nice to me. Where do I
go now?.....................Ashby


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well being on any coast, to my knowledge, the humidity will be higher.
This reason, among many, is why we chose the Lake Chapala area. 

What if you lived in the Chapala area, had a pool to do your daily swimming and took side trips to get your snorkelling desires met? There are bus trips to the coast all the time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may have more dogs; you just cannot bring more than two pets with you. More would require a pet broker and that can get expensive and complicated; particularly with timing, health inspections, etc. Sometimes it is not a process that you would want for your pet.
Clear water and 70F: Almost impossible. You could get 82F and clear water in the Tuomotus, or Marquesas, but the French will not allow you to stay very long. Maybe American Samoa? 
Truthfully, for climate and the best of both worlds, Chapala is as good as it gets on this planet. It is not the pollution, which is cleaner than many US beaches; but the turbidity of the lake water. It is extremely shallow and has a mud bottom. As such, wave action keeps it stirred up near shore. In the center, it can be much clearer. So, no, it is not known as a recreational lake.
The oceans on either side of Mexico are great in the winter, but oppressively hot and humid for much of the summer. That is why most expats chose higher elevations inland, and visit the oceans for a beach experience in more tolerable months. If swimming is a must, you can certainly find accomodations with a pool, or use a day membership at one of a few locations at Lake Chapala.
Breeding dogs here? We already have too many and they are free. I suggest that you do not try that.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

How far away is the beach? Side trips are probably more realistic. I don't think I could afford to live ON a beach, and I'm not good with humidity. The temperatures are what initially attracted me to Lake Chapala. Are you saying it's fairly typical for a rental property to have a pool? I'm only looking for a 1 bedroom since it's just me. RVGRINGO, I laughed pretty hard about my dogs! I've been breeding for about 10 years. I really love it, but my puppies aren't free. They're $2000.00! Kind of hard to compete with free. It is a passion of mine, but I may have to rethink a lot of things with life as I now know it!! Don't stop telling me what's good for me!
Ashby


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, yes, a lot of us have ended up getting The Best Dog Ever from God’s great petshop in the street.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

I get it. It's sad there are so many strays in the streets. Hopefully there are enough people to take most of the dogs!


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, and while we are tramping all over your dreams....the parrot can't cross the border without a lot of red tape and special import papers that is very difficult if not impossible. I have cockatiels now and all six have been purchased here in Mexico. I know I would have to leave them here if I were to go back, so that's another good reason to stay in Mexico where I'm happy.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh, thanks for understanding. I'm willing to look at the red tape for my Scooter. You know, nobody else wants him. He's attached to me only.
Nice bike you have!!!! Does that require a license? Helmet?
Hit my dreams on that one too...........LOL
Ashby


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Beach trips are only half a day from Chapala and many of us have favorite spots on the Pacific coast for short vacations. You can drive, take a bus or fly from Guadalajra to Puerto Vallarta, etc.
Sadly, the animal shelters are generally full, and have waiting lists. The emphasis here is on spaying and neutering; certainly not breeding more. There is little market for expensive dogs. Old, retired expats do adopt rescues and we have three of them and I can tell you that they do eat a lot and dog food is expensive. 
Pools are available with some rentals. However, if you are looking for a smaller, more economical rental, you might find using a membership pool a good option. Once you get here, you will find a lot to choose from. You will be pleased to know that those who came before you are generally very helpful; so, relax and chat with the people you meet. Your biggest challenge will be finding a rental that will accept pets, at least more than one small pet. It is a matter of yard space, in most cases, requiring you to walk your pets every several hours. That can get old in a hurry. Leaving them at home is sometimes a problem for neighbors and you certainly cannot let them run off leash, or take them into restaurants or other places of business. So, we do have three, but we also have a large yard and a large house with space for all of us. To rent such space might be a problem, but there are such places on the market most of the time.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

OK, RVGRINGO. I understand about my little dogs. They're never left off-leash, alone in my fenced back yard, etc. I'd never think of bringing them to an inappropriate place like a restaurant, etc. These are really expensive AKC Champion girls! 
How am I going to be able to convince someone that my dogs are completely well cared for and very good dogs? I do need a fenced back yard since I'm not able to walk them. Would it help if my current landlord wrote a letter on my behalf? I had 5 dogs and puppies for sale while I've been living here. He can attest to the fact that I've actually improved his property and the house inside is just fine inspite of so many dogs being here.
I'm down to 3 dogs, and now I have to choose which one to leave behind. They are my babies. It's just hard. I hope you understand my sadness.
Your beach trips - are they with a group or everybody goes on their own? Are there single women who go together? Like you go for a week or are you talking about a day trip?
Would I have a problem finding a good dog sitter? Beside having no money, a good dog sitter is the thing that holds me back from vacations!
So how do you advise I proceed with coming for a visit? How long should I stay? Where should I stay? Anybody willing to 'show me around'?
My last day at work is 7/31/13, so I'm free and desperate to find a new home after that!!!
My son-in-law is being kind enough to pay for some of my trip........hmmm.........a way to get rid of me???? LOL He's from Hondouras. He says I should go to Costa Rica, but I know it's too expensive and the temperature is way to hot and humid. He makes more money than I do, so he doesn't understand 'poor' even though he should!
Well, I've written enough to bend your ear! I just really need to know what my next step is regarding a visit.
Gracias,
Ashby


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

wepraze said:


> He makes more money than I do, so he doesn't understand 'poor' even though he should!


You've verified that you will receive sufficient funds each month so that you will meet the minimum required to qualify for a visa to live in Mexico?


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope. What is the minimum? Or do I just need to look all that stuff up??
Thanks,
Ashby


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wepraze said:


> Nope. What is the minimum? Or do I just need to look all that stuff up??
> Thanks,
> Ashby


You need to look up things like that before you start making plans to move to Mexico. As things stand now, I believe that you have to prove a monthly income of around $2000 (that's dollars, not pesos) per month.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Longford has asked the most important question: Can you qualify for a residence visa? You must have one to be able to live in Mexico. Otherwise, you would have to leave the country every 180 days and then return, hoping to get another 180 day tourist permit.
Folks go to the beach various ways; sometimes as a group, sometimes alone, but a day trip is not a viable option. Although the drive down may only be halve a day, or 5 hours by bus, getting settled into quarters and such, will eat up a whole day both ways. Most folks stay 4-7 days, in my experience. 
Many of us have a maid for at least one day each week. Ours stays at our house each night that we are away, providing for the dogs and looking after things. But, yes, dog sitters can be found without too much trouble.
Your first challenge is the visa and proving that you have sufficient monthly income to reside in Mexico. I think you will need to prove something like $1900 USD per month for temporary residence, leading to permanent residency in 4 years. The second challenge will be the two pet rule for free importation, with appropriate veterinary certifications. Then, finding a home. 
I suggest a visit to your nearest Mexican consulate for information only, then an exploratory trip without pets on a tourist permit. Then, if you find a place, rent it or buy it and go home to get your visa approved by the consulate and return with your pets. Once in Mexico, you will finalize your visa and settle in. If you have a US car, you will have up to 4 years to have it here on an Importada Temporal, before having to remove it from Mexico, as you become Residente Permanente. By then, you will probably have purchased your next car in Mexico; unless you chose to remain a pedestrian.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

*Obviously you haven't done the right research!*



wepraze said:


> I've done so much research that my head is swimming! So I'm taking a short break from that. Unless somebody tells me some real 'cons' for moving to the Lake, that's my choice. I love swimming, snorkeling, etc. in clear water. Haven't heard anything about that yet.
> Thanks for all your help. Sorry I couldn't figure out how to change my replies so they were easier to distinguish from yours.
> Blessings,
> Ashby


WEPRAZE, you say you have done so much research that your head is swimming, yet you didn't know anything about bringing your pets down, you don't know about showing a certain level of income to qualify for your visa, you know nothing about the lake, etc.

I think that you should plan a visit to the area for at least a week or two. Then you can return home with a better understanding of the area. Do extensive research online ( there are many, many good websites for all of the information you'll need to know ).

As one of the other forum members stated, you'll probably not be able to bring your parrot into Mexico. You should look into finding a good home stateside for him/her, because if you get to the border and they won't allow it, that would be even more traumatic and stressful for the bird!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

wepraze said:


> Nope. What is the minimum? Or do I just need to look all that stuff up??
> Thanks,
> Ashby


There are prior discussions on this forum where you can read about the changes to the immigration requirements, and you will find them when you scroll through the archived discussions on this forum ... some pages back. Also visit a couple of other expat-specific 'living in Mexico' forums where there are active discussions. My number might be a little off, but I think you'll need to show to the immigration authorities paperwork illustrating/verifying about US$1,900 in new money coming into a bank account each month.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

wepraze said:


> But I must have my
> 4-legged babies with me when I move (and my parrot!)!!


What kind of parrot do you own? A law was passed in Mexico in 2008 that made it illegal to import any birds that are native to Mexico.

Here's a list of parrots that are native to Mexico:

Military Macaw 
Scarlet Macaw 
Thick-billed Parrot 
Maroon-fronted Parrot 
Green Parakeet 
Pacific Parakeet 
Socorro Parakeet 
Olive-throated Parakeet 
Orange-fronted Parakeet 
Barred Parakeet 
Mexican Parrotlet 
Orange-chinned Parakeet 
Brown-hooded Parrot 
White-crowned Parrot 
Yellow-lored Amazon 
White-fronted Amazon 
Red-crowned Amazon 
Lilac-crowned Amazon 
Red-lored Amazon 
Yellow-headed Amazon 
Yellow-crowned Amazon 
Yellow-naped Amazon 
Mealy Amazon

If you own a parrot that is not on that list, it may be possible to bring it into Mexico, but it's a complicated process. Here's an article detailing all the steps that are involved: Taking Pet Birds To Mexico


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks to all for links, chastisement, and advise.
I'll find the Mexican Consolate.
I do meet the income requirements thank goodness!
Ashby


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here is where you will have to go, but you might inquire first by e-mail or phone:

District Of Columbia (Consulate)
2827 16th St. NW - Washington DC, 20009
Tel: (202) 736-1000 * Fax: (202) 234-4498
E-mail:[email protected]

Remember; when you get a visa approved, you must make the move within 6 monghs and apply to finish the process in Mexico and have an address. That process can take some time, so do not plan to leave Mexico for the next few months. If you want to explore before moving, just come as a tourist.


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

The new requirements for a retirement visa, at least, are $2500 per person (can be less for each additional family member, though).

Also, from everything I've read so far, you can only bring in two pets (cats and/or dogs) per person...on each trip. If you want to bring in the third, that should just require another trip.

But as others have mentioned, renting with dogs may be the hardest part.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you both for the information. It is invaluable!
Ashby


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Residente Temporal will be about $1950 and Residente Permanente about $2500 USD
There is nothing actually called a retirement visa, per se, but ones status can be retired (rentista) on a Residente Temporal visa, or it could be some other classification; of which there are many.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not sure I'm going to have $2500 in income when I retire.
I get my hopes up and then they crash. What a roller coaster ride this is.
I can't apply for Social Security Disability until the day after my last day at work.
So I won't know what that income will be, but I doubt it'll add up to $2500 along 
with my job's retirement income.
I wasn't kidding when I said I was poor.
Wonder if I can teach part-time? I can teach English well enough to be accepted I understand.
Maybe that's not true either?
Ashby


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up, RV. Was too lazy to look it up again. All I knew was that for us, as retirees, we'd just barely make it with that provision for family members. No way will we have 5 grand US a month.

wepraze, have you considered Colombia? Currently the income required is a bit over $900 USD/ month (or 3 times the Colombian minimum wage). Don't know about bringing the dogs, which is something you'll have to look up. But the weather and culture are similar, and there are many beautiful places to live in Colombia.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If one can qualify for Residente Temporal at your nearest Mexican Consulate, a change to Residente Permanente will be made in four years, in Mexico, without the need for proving any further financial information.
The reason that you see slightly different figures is that the requirement is based on a multiple of the Mexican minimum wage, in pesos, of course. Since the exchange rate varies, so do the quoted figures; but, not by much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wepraze said:


> Wonder if I can teach part-time? I can teach English well enough to be accepted I understand.
> Maybe that's not true either?


If you want to teach English legally in Mexico, you'll need to have that permission added to whatever residence visa you qualify for. If you have experience teaching English that can be certified, that should help. If not, you may need to get take a short TEFL (Teaching of English as a Foreign Language) course to fulfill the requirements of your local INM office in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> If you want to teach English legally in Mexico, you'll need to have that permission added to whatever residence visa you qualify for. If you have experience teaching English that can be certified, that should help. If not, you may need to get take a short TEFL (Teaching of English as a Foreign Language) course to fulfill the requirements of your local INM office in Mexico.


The Cambridge TKT course and certificate [if you pass with decent marks] good for 2 years is what I have and was accepted along with my University and Technical College degrees. It is a 3 month 8 hour per week course and a 6 hour exam. I also got a TOEFL first. A 2 hour exam good for 2 years. These along with a letter from the University with a job offer made it easy to get a "Permiso para Trabajar" from INM.

The lower your grade on the exam the lower levels [beginners, intermediate or advanced] your certificate qualifies you for on the TKT. You can fail and get no certificate though, a couple did in our class of 13. All students in the class except 1 had Maestrias from 4 years of University in teaching and worked full time as teachers.

I teach English to Engineers and Technicians that are intermediate students at least, a few are advanced now. I also substitute on Saturdays for other teachers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Alan, it's good to have another English teacher here at the Mexico Forum. Were you a teacher before you moved to Mexico?


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't know I had to go through all that to teach like Elementary School???? I was thinking that I don't have enough income to become a citizen, so I could supplement my income by teaching.
I am a certified therapist in Social Work, but I figured that there is no market for that.
Back to the drawing board again!
At least it helps to know that I could apply for temporary residency first.
Ashby


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks. Will check it out!
Ashby


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wepraze said:


> I didn't know I had to go through all that to teach like Elementary School???? I was thinking that I don't have enough income to become a citizen, so I could supplement my income by teaching.
> I am a certified therapist in Social Work, but I figured that there is no market for that.
> Back to the drawing board again!
> At least it helps to know that I could apply for temporary residency first.
> Ashby


Teaching elementary school can be harder than teaching the higher grades, and in Mexico requires at least a normal school degree in education. If you don't have any sort of teaching credentials, how would you expect to know what to do in a classroom?


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

I do have teaching credentials, but they're relics now! I used to be a Physical Education and Health teach. But I've been a Social Worker for 29 years now. Nobody needs therapy there, right?
LOL. Unless you tell me differently, I don't think I'd make any money being a therapist! Oh, and I did run 'classes' in that also - group therapy, etc.
Ashby


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wepraze said:


> I do have teaching credentials, but they're relics now! I used to be a Physical Education and Health teach. But I've been a Social Worker for 29 years now. Nobody needs therapy there, right?
> LOL. Unless you tell me differently, I don't think I'd make any money being a therapist! Oh, and I did run 'classes' in that also - group therapy, etc.
> Ashby


If you had the actual "pieces of paper" certifying you as a teacher that might help - official-looking pieces of paper are very important in Mexico. But since you were a phys ed teacher that might not fly if you are thinking of teaching English. Five years ago when I first applied for permission to work as a free-lance English teacher, my lawyer advised me to get a TEFL certificate, even though my undergraduate degree was in teaching a foreign language, Spanish. He told me that since none of my degrees (I had 3 at the time) had "English" in the title, INM might not look favorably on my request even though I had many years of experience teaching EFL and ESL under my belt. So I went out and got a TEFL certificate from a short-course in Mexico City run by a friend.

Are you a social worker or a therapist? In any event, it would be difficult to practice either of those professions in Mexico unless you were fluent in Spanish.


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

OK. I'll forget the English thing. Some other expat is doing it with kids and just sort of helping them with practicing their English. He has no degree. But that's his story!
I am a licensed social worker which means I can practice private therapy, group therapy, diagnose, etc.
I was talking about doing that with the expats and laughing that of course no expat needed therapy. Reality is that we all need a confidential ear sometimes in our lives. I just don't know how that would go over in the community at large. My rates are very inexpensive, and I don't take any insurance (which usually doesn't help that much with a bill anyway). That way it remains very discrete if that's how the client wants to keep it.
Going to bed. Too late for me!!!! 
Thanks,
Ashby


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wepraze said:


> OK. I'll forget the English thing. Some other expat is doing it with kids and just sort of helping them with practicing their English. He has no degree. But that's his story!
> I am a licensed social worker which means I can practice private therapy, group therapy, diagnose, etc.
> I was talking about doing that with the expats and laughing that of course no expat needed therapy. Reality is that we all need a confidential ear sometimes in our lives. I just don't know how that would go over in the community at large. My rates are very inexpensive, and I don't take any insurance (which usually doesn't help that much with a bill anyway). That way it remains very discrete if that's how the client wants to keep it.
> Going to bed. Too late for me!!!!
> ...


I wish you well with whatever you end up doing here, Ashby. Just keep in mind that if you plan on working in Mexico, you'll need to get permission from INM, so be sure to bring all your diplomas and certificates with you, the more the better!

I´ll bet your friend who is helping kids here with their English is probably doing it under the table.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> If you had the actual "pieces of paper" certifying you as a teacher that might help - official-looking pieces of paper are very important in Mexico. But since you were a phys ed teacher that might not fly if you are thinking of teaching English. Five years ago when I first applied for permission to work as a free-lance English teacher, my lawyer advised me to get a TEFL certificate, even though my undergraduate degree was in teaching a foreign language, Spanish. He told me that since none of my degrees (I had 3 at the time) had "English" in the title, INM might not look favorably on my request even though I had many years of experience teaching EFL and ESL under my belt. So I went out and got a TEFL certificate from a short-course in Mexico City run by a friend.
> 
> Are you a social worker or a therapist? In any event, it would be difficult to practice either of those professions in Mexico unless you were fluent in Spanish.


My ex wife¨s older sister was a social worker for the IMSS. This title has a few similarities in Mexico but more dissimilarities, but not as many as the title notary.

The social workers in the Hospital General I had dealings with are more administration and rule followers than therapists in the sense of helping families get medical help through the system. Therapy is left up to psychiatrists and psychologists, and a social worker simply gets the paper work in order.

The title Director of Social Work, head social worker, at the hospital schedules operations for example. 

When you apply at any of the socialized medicine facilities it is the social workers job to evaluate your financial situation to arrive at what you will be paying, if anything, as an annual fee to join and receive medical services, including your dependents and family members. They use family units to arrive at the fee.

There are social workers at the DIF that can evaluate people that are "at risk" which is more in line with social workers in the US or Canada but have special training.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

One of my sister in laws is the director at a DIF clinic and she is a physiatrist and social workers work there as part of the system but really the administration and evaluations are done by Dr.s and they are always physiatrists and psychologists, and I would assume the social workers are field workers and paperwork people. 

It appears in Mexico if you are not a Dr. or licenciado you have little power to make decisions at any of Mexico´s socialized medicine facilities or other institutions even the IMN offices are full of licenciados etc. . They seem to take decision making very serious and credentials are usually needed.

This being the case I would venture to guess no foreigners have any chance of getting into any position where a decent salary is paid without 5 years or more of university in Mexico and becoming a licenciado or other professionals that are administrating gov´t. duties except in the case of medical Dr.s.

My ex sister in law´s salary was very small in comparison to what a social worker in the US or Canada might expect. Her certificate took 2 years of night school. Also don´t confuse the newest thing of private colleges offering licenturas for example business administration, hotel management of restaurant management with a 5 year university liceniatura degree where you are actually licensed by the state and federal gov´t. and can get "actas de confiencias" to handle money or decisions in state and federal gov´t. institutions. These are 2 year certificate courses and the salaries are minimal.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Correction it is a "plaza de confianza"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Teaching is not an easy task and is generally not well done by amateurs.
Teaching well, and effectively, is a true art.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Teaching is not an easy task and is generally not well done by amateurs.
> Teaching well, and effectively, is a true art.


I couldn't have said it better myself, so I won't. Thanks for posting this, RV :clap2: !


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow. What a response. For those that I offended, I am truly sorry.

I said I did (past tense) have a teaching degree in Physical Education 30 years ago. So I am skilled in front of kids, adults, whatever at teaching. I agree it's 100% an art, and not for just anyone. 

All teachers should be applauded for the challenge they've taken on. I don't have the degree anymore so it's useless. But my skills with people are still there. Maybe not on this site anymore???????????? I didn't mean to say that I'm an English teacher. SOMEONE said that he was doing that somehow. I guess you're right, he was doing it under the table.

As far as my being a social worker - I am an LCSW-C. Licensed Certified Social Worker-Clinical.
It requires a Master's degree, a year of training, an exam for a Licensed Graduate Social Work degree, 2 more years of practice and supervision for a Licensed Certified Social Worker, more classes, another exam, and then the LCSW-C. At that point I'm clinically certified to do private therapy and bill under any major insurance.

Now that's in the USA. NO idea what it would be in Mexico. It doesn't sound like it would be the same there!! If not, then I may need to look for any kind of job I might be able to get. I'm humble.
Ashby


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ashby, did you say you have enough income for a Temporal Visa, which is about $1,900 US?
If so, don't worry about anything else. That is enough money to live on and you can spend your time volunteering or doing hobbies.

If you don't have enough income, you can stay in Mexico for 6 months at a time.
Or, as noted by another poster, there are countries that require less income; Panama is one. Boquete, Panama is up in the mountains and its climate is nice though you can't beat the Lake Chapala area.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

eagles100 said:


> If you don't have enough income, you can stay in Mexico for 6 months at a time.


Residents are expected to apply for permission to live in Mexico under one of the residency categories, not one meant for tourists.


----------



## jhefton98363 (Sep 2, 2013)

Well said I am new to the forum and not considering Lake Chapala but Southern Baja California Sur, somewhere from La Paz to Cabo but I haven't decided. I fight myself between "Get all the answers before committing" and "Get some information and go from there". Thanks for the "Let Life happen".


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Longford said:


> Residents are expected to apply for permission to live in Mexico under one of the residency categories, not one meant for tourists.



And where does this rule come from the Masterson Longford rule book?


----------



## wepraze (Jul 9, 2013)

*moving*



eagles100 said:


> Ashby, did you say you have enough income for a Temporal Visa, which is about $1,900 US?
> If so, don't worry about anything else. That is enough money to live on and you can spend your time volunteering or doing hobbies.
> 
> If you don't have enough income, you can stay in Mexico for 6 months at a time.
> Or, as noted by another poster, there are countries that require less income; Panama is one. Boquete, Panama is up in the mountains and its climate is nice though you can't beat the Lake Chapala area.


Hi Kim - 
Thanks so much for the response. I already went for a week to Ajijic and fell in love with it and Chapala. I could only go for a week on the money I had, but it gave me enough of an idea to know it's where I want to be! Now I have to save money to be able to move. So I'll look into the Temporal Visa. Thanks for the encouraging information. I'm excited 
Ashby


----------

